# Hourly Rates/Breakdown



## Big Daddy (Dec 4, 2009)

Just curious, since the topic was posted... As a contractor.. what do you include in your hourly rate? Do you include taxes, insurance and your fuel and wages overhead? We have only used that as a base... and added these additional factors on as a % in building the bid... How do you view it? 
Thanks in advance for your answers.. I am just curious.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

depends on how your company is structured.


----------

